# Calf Pain



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

Footbeds are nice and help. You should strech before going boarding, I see so may people not streching and they get leg and muscle cramps and pains.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

I used to have really bad lower calf/achilles problems. This year, I started doing a lot of calf raises and stretching before I hit the mountain and it has totally stopped. I did change my stance a little to, so I am not sure which had the bigger impact.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

I had the same problem but i adjusted my high back lean just a little and I also changed my stance angles and I never had a calf pain after that. I dont know if its the lean or stance angle that solved the problem though. My stance angle when I had calf pain was 15/-6 and I change it to 18/0 and the pain went away but then I found that its not as stable as before so i changed it again to 18/-6. the -6 is for stability.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Yep, stretching will benefit alot if not totally. One time (in band camp) I started having shin, calve, and quad cramps all at the same time. It was soooo bad I had to stop in the middle of the trail and I sat my ass down but the cramps just got worse as I bent my legs. What I did was take off my boots from the bindings to relieve the tension and I had to kneed my shins and quads in order stop the cramps. They eventually did. So the next time around I went out again and I remembered to stretch. It looks pansy doing the stretches but I didn't have those problems at all. I think that and adequate water intake prevents cramping.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

When my Ion's were brand new it took about 7 solid days of riding to get them fully broken in even after heat moulding. You may just need to give it time. Those are sick boots BTW, you'll love em when you get the problem sorted out.


----------

